# Bluetooth gnome and rfkill issues

## Unb0rn

I am having a hard time making BT working in GNOME. 

First, it's getting blocked by RFKILL every boot. And, accorfing to logs, it can't be autounlocked for some reason:

```
Failed to set mode: Blocked through rfkill (0x12)
```

and

```
gnome-settings-[2283]: Could not open RFKILL control device, please verify your installation
```

At this time, my WiFi is getting unblocked successfully.

Second, even after manual unblock as rfkill unblock all, my BT adaper(Intel USB on 7265) is not detected by Gnome Bluetooth control.

I can see it in hciconfig, I can use it with bluetoothctl, but not in Gnome.

RFKILL and RFKILL_INPUT are both enabled in kernel. I've even tried using RFKILL_GPIO and BT_LEDS, but it has no use. It still does not work...

Any ideas?[/code]

----------

## Unb0rn

*Polite bump and update

Tried to use external USB dongle-result is just the same. It gets detected, after that, it gets blocked by rfkill, I can manually unblock it with rfkill unblock all. After that I can use both BT interfaces with bluetoothctl(They even discover devices nearby) But neither of them gets detected in gnome or auto-enabled.

Also, I've changed the adapter in my laptop from broadcom to Intel 7265 some time ago, maybe it's related? Any help is appreciated...

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

>  First, it's getting blocked by RFKILL every boot. And, accorfing to logs, it can't be autounlocked for some reason: 

 

Usually it is a hardware key, to enalbe or disable the wireless module.

When I talk about the wireless module it means the mini pcie plugin module. some of these are combo modules with WIFI and bluetooth, some only come with wifi.

The hardware key can be a hidden key alongside the notebook or a Software key via special key combination of your notebook. If it is a special software key, you may also have issues with your DSDT, which is UEFI (BIOS) related. This makes things a bit more complicated than.

I never could unblock my wifi plugin cards via software when the "hardware" key was enabled.

Also check your bios for some special settings.

--

according to your first post, I assuem you have the hardware key enabled, so wifi is blocked! which also blocks the bluetooth functionality.

--

Also check if you have every needed kernel setting enabled, rebuild your kernel. Also check if you have the firmware loaded. e.g. linux-firmware, those intel firmware packages for wifi and such ... those ebuilds are named differently, check the net which ebuild you need for your hardware ! Wifi and bluetooth needs a lot of kernel settings

--

You also mention gnome, which may imply you are using SYSTEMD. check in debug logs if SYSTEMD may cause an error!

----------

## Logicien

In a situation like this, I would use an up to date live Linux media to see if the Bluetooth device work normally. It can be a kernel configuration issue and/or missing firmware files. Integrated Bluetooth devices need  the complete Bluetooth support available at the first probe even if it is at the early boot steep because, you cannot unplug and plug them again like Bluetooth dongles.

If not detected and taken in charge at the first probe it is harder to probe them again. You can only unload and reload the related modules. I compile the Bluetooth support in modules everywhere I can. I have only Bluetooth dongles.

If you can use your Bluetooth device with bluetoothctl pair an connect it, it is a Gnome Bluetooth problem. You can check how it work with Blueman. I enable the bluetooth USE flag globally in /etc/portage/make.conf.

----------

## Unb0rn

 *Quote:*   

> Usually it is a hardware key, to enalbe or disable the wireless module.

 

No, this model (Lenovo Yoga 3 Pro) has neither rf-switch, nor switching button combo.

 *Quote:*   

> When I talk about the wireless module it means the mini pcie plugin module. some of these are combo modules with WIFI and bluetooth, some only come with wifi.
> 
> The hardware key can be a hidden key alongside the notebook or a Software key via special key combination of your notebook. If it is a special software key, you may also have issues with your DSDT, which is UEFI (BIOS) related. This makes things a bit more complicated than.

 

Yep, I am using an Intel 7265 A/B/G/N/AC card with bluetooth on it (detected as USB bluetooth). The only possible problemm here is-I've replaced an old Broadcom adapter with non-free driver (wl-only) with it.

 *Quote:*   

> I never could unblock my wifi plugin cards via software when the "hardware" key was enabled.

 

RFKILL sees BT as "soft blocked", I can even unblock it with "rfkill unblock", the device gets detected in hcitool. I can even "up" it with hciconfig and scan my neighborhood with bluetoothctl. It still does not get detected by gnome-bluetooth.

 *Quote:*   

> Also check your bios for some special settings.

 

This model has extremely simple Insyde H2O BIOS and it really has an error in DSDT(PMAX-related, maybe DPTF or something) Last time I used gentoo on another machine if this type, I've compiled the kernel with no support for RFKILL and BT worked(Now I want to fix everything, it's my personal laptop this time =) )

--

 *Quote:*   

> Also check if you have every needed kernel setting enabled, rebuild your kernel. Also check if you have the firmware loaded. e.g. linux-firmware, those intel firmware packages for wifi and such ... those ebuilds are named differently, check the net which ebuild you need for your hardware ! Wifi and bluetooth needs a lot of kernel settings
> 
> 

 

According to logs, the device gets detected while booting(btusb) and then firmware loads ok. Both hci_usb and hci_uart are built-in kernel(not built like modules). Also I have my microcode and WiFi(not bluetooth! Maybe problem ishere?!)firmware built-into kernel image.

What other settings should I check? (CONFIG_BT, BT_BREDR, CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB, CONFIG_BT_HCIUART,  CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL, RFKILL_INPUT) Anything else?

--

 *Quote:*   

> You also mention gnome, which may imply you are using SYSTEMD. check in debug logs if SYSTEMD may cause an error!!

 

Yes! You're right, I'm using systemd-232(update is related to my previous problems with my USB modem, modeswitch didn't work automatically with an old version for some reason)

The only problems in journalctl are about duplicate dbus path :

```
bluetoothd[2068]: Failed to obtain handles for "Service Changed" characteristic

pulseaudio[2064]: [pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: Found duplicated D-Bus path for adapter /org/bluez/hci0

```

and about RFKILL problems

```
bluetoothd[2068]: Failed to set mode: Blocked through rfkill (0x12)

gnome-settings-[2313]: Could not open RFKILL control device, please verify your installation
```

which are strange, because I can unblock it manually(as I said) and it still does not get detected...

Thinking about filing a bugreport...

----------

## Unb0rn

So, I've tried some tricks, neither helped

First, I've tried to disable ideapad_acpi module, so two "adapters" from rfkill would disappear, then, I've tried to remove RFKill subsystem from kernel at all. It helps to make the hci0 interface available immediately during boot, but it doesn't fix the issue. After that, I've returned to the point where I started. Re-built original kernel, unblocked hci0 from command line after boot and paired via bluetoothctl with my phone. It made the bluetooth pictogram to appear in tray and unblocked bluetooth "submenu" in upper right corner, but it has no use, even networkmanager showed bluetooth option(PAN or something?). I am unable to turn on or off bluetooth or to connect or disconnect something. Bluetooth settings in GNOME config still doesn't work. (Yep, I can use bluetooth from terminal)

So, what could it be? Gnome-bluetooth backend? gnome-control-center as a GUI? Maybe gnome-settings-daemon? Or even a bluez stack? All these packages are updated to the latest version. Where should I report this bug? Thanks!

----------

